# Stiphodon percnopterygionus



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Stiphodon percnopterygionus - Seriously Fish

are these easy to get and wondering what the price range would be


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Go canucks go [email protected]! 

[email protected]#$%^&*


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Be prepared to setup a fast flowing/river setup if you plan on keep these guys.
Interesting fish tho.



JUICE said:


> Go canucks go [email protected]!
> 
> [email protected]#$%^&*


LMFAO!!!
Juice you're f-n hilarious!!!


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

cool little fish. I have never seen them for sale anywhere in BC. Might take some detective work to find them on line.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Found some for $45 per pair at Freshwater Gobies at Frank's Aquarium


----------



## Plants'n'cichlids (Oct 13, 2012)

Aquariums West in Vancouver has em fro 20 bucks a pair of 12 for a male and 9 for a female


----------

